# Dopo l'installazione cosa faccio? (elenco e links)

## =DvD=

Dopo "tanto" tempo sono tornato a gentoo, e quindi mi trovo a installare da zero.

Mi è quindi venuto in mente di elencare le migliorie che faccio al sistema, dopo l'installazione, in modo che i nuovi possano trarre spunto per migliorare la propria installazione. Ovviamente altri consigli sono bene accetti =D

Una specie di changelog che penso possa essere utile:

(cerco di elencare cose che ragionevolmente gran parte dei niubbi possono volere)

(aggiornamenti sui links sono bene acetti)

Finita l'installazione, con il sistema che fa il boot:

 Mi assicuro che il DMA sia abilitato:

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287744.html

 Configuro il framebuffer per la risoluzione del mio schermo:

--> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap1

 *grub.conf wrote:*   

> title gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /gentoo/bzImage root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:1280x1024-24@60

 

 Se ho TANTA ram ( >1Gb ) modifico portage per compilare in tmpfs:

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-340329.html

 Se ne ho poca posso comunque fare qualcosa (specie per i pc lenti)

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264311.html

 Emergo bash-completion

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74292

 Localizzo in italiano

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829.html

 emergo xorg e fluxbox e mozilla-firefox-bin

Per poter navigare in fretta, e usare il pc, mentre in bg eventualmente compilano cose più pesanti tipo KDE o Gnome

 Configuro syslog-ng e logrotate (previa emersione):

(o un altro logger...)

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-830651.html#830651

--> http://www.campin.net/syslog-ng/faq.html

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-197343.html

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319420.html

 Sistemo i caratteri in X e in firefox

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-187389.html

 Emergo menumaker per fare il menù di fluxbox al volo

(si lancia con "mmaker fluxbox" )

 Metto nei preferiti la pagina di ricerca nel forum e la documentazione

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results

--> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/  (doc in ita)

--> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/  (doc in eng, forse più aggiornata)

 Emergo piccoli programmini di utilità estrema =P

 slocate

per cercare i files nel filesystem

 gentoolkit

vari programmini per portage

 eix

per cercare programmi in portage

 ufed

per gestire le use

 unclepine

per rimuovere i pacchetti

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-249828.html

 genlop

per sapere quanto tempo ci metto a emergere pacchetti gia emersi in passato

 forcekeymask

per emergere pacchetti mascherati con dipendenze mascherate

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262354.html

 Il man a colori (ok non è di utilità estrema questo)

--> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Man_a_colori

 Con linux_logo mi faccio un issue carino

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288197.html

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-58578.html

 Installo prelink e prelinko il sistema

--> http://www.gentoo.it/doc/prelink-howto.html

 Sistemo xorg.conf in modo che supporti le trasparenze

--> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307374.html

 Emergo il mio wm di fiducia

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-109429.html (link a una discussione interessante)

Continua...

[Aggiunte voci di cazzantonio]

[uniti i programmini in un unica voce]

[Aggiunte voci di luca89]

[Aggiunte voci di akiross]

[Aggiunte voci di cloc3]Last edited by =DvD= on Wed Sep 28, 2005 7:31 pm; edited 15 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che idea carina un promemoria per l'installazione... un po' personale però

Se venisse generalizzato sarebbe carino nei post utilissimi

Per esempio io farei 

"emergo gentoo e configuro il sistema (rete e similia)"

"emergo xorg e un wm qualsiasi e configuro xorg"

configuro syslog (a cui si potrebbe allegare un file di conf già pronto)

emergo e configuro logrotate (idem)

configuro ssh (idem)

emergo e configuro msmtp (idem)

localizzazione & utf8

man a colori

mod di fonderia per compilare in ram (in realtà andrebbe fatto prima, durante la compilazione iniziale   :Very Happy:  e solo se hai più di un giga di ram)

unclepine

alsa e dmix

un po' di alias in /etc/profile e .bashrc (elenco di alias comodi)

etc...etc...

Sono le prime cose che mi sono venute in mente ma forse è ancora un po' personale....

----------

## =DvD=

Beh con l'aiuto della community si puo fare qualcosa di meno personale e più adatto al generico nuovo utente.

Vedo di aggiungere le tue idee...

Se puoi butta giù un paio di links se ne hai a portata di mano...

----------

## neryo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Dopo "tanto" tempo sono tornato a gentoo, e quindi mi trovo a installare da zero.
> 
> Mi è quindi venuto in mente di elencare le migliorie che faccio al sistema, dopo l'installazione, in modo che i nuovi possano trarre spunto per migliorare la propria installazione.

 

ottima idea.. puo essere molto utile..   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

Complimenti a =DvD= per l'ottima idea  :Smile: 

Io aggiugerei anche slocate per poter cercare meglio i file.

----------

## neryo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Complimenti a =DvD= per l'ottima idea 
> 
> Io aggiugerei anche slocate per poter cercare meglio i file.

 

questo se non erro e' gia' compreso nel handbook dell installazione...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti a =DvD= per l'ottima idea 
> 
> Io aggiugerei anche slocate per poter cercare meglio i file

 .

Io non ho seguito l'handbook, sono andato a memoria...

Lo aggiungo

----------

## thewally

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Complimenti a =DvD= per l'ottima idea 
> 
> Io aggiugerei anche slocate per poter cercare meglio i file.

 

Io preferirei rlocate   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Io preferirei rlocate   

 

non lo conoscevo!

Però è masked...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Beh con l'aiuto della community si puo fare qualcosa di meno personale e più adatto al generico nuovo utente.
> 
> Vedo di aggiungere le tue idee...
> 
> Se puoi butta giù un paio di links se ne hai a portata di mano...

 

Se ne riparla tra una settimana semmai... ho un esame (che defnire enorme è riduttivo) tra due giorni e poi parto per monaco   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se ne riparla tra una settimana semmai... ho un esame (che defnire enorme è riduttivo) tra due giorni e poi parto per monaco  

 

Mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto ma li ho gia messi io! =D

----------

## akiross

E gentoolkit? Non l'ho visto durante la lettura  :Neutral:  Comodo avere qualche bel tool

----------

## =DvD=

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E gentoolkit? Non l'ho visto durante la lettura  Comodo avere qualche bel tool

 

Uaz! l'ho emerso ma non l'ho scritto!

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Dopo "tanto" tempo sono tornato a gentoo, e quindi mi trovo a installare da zero.

 

Bentornato  :Smile: 

Ottimo lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> [*] Metto nei preferiti la pagina di ricerca nel forum
> 
> --> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results
> 
> 

 

[*] ... e, naturalmente, un link diretto alla documentazione ufficiale, magari in italiano:

--> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ottimo lavoro 

 

E gli utilissimi  :Smile:   :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

ottimo lavoro,

imho un reminder di questo tipo sarà molto utile

Secondo voi sarebbe utile diversificarlo magari introducendo anche una versione

di tale reminder per ath64 (con l'aiuto di ath64powerUsers come lavish ad esempio  :Razz: )

le differenze giustificano la creazione di un documento a parte?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO si, visto che alcune procedure differiscono. certo, poi si può inserire un reminder a questo elenco.

Io aggiungerei splashutils vim r tutta la serie per il riconoscimento a caldo delle periferiche: (hot&cold)plug hal e chi più ne ha più ne metta

----------

## =DvD=

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> E gli utilissimi  

 

Io mi metto nei panni di un nuovo utente, secondo me una lista del genere è più usabile degli utilissimi.

----------

## cloc3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io mi metto nei panni di un nuovo utente, secondo me una lista del genere è più usabile degli utilissimi.

 

Forse non mi hai capito. La tua lista mi piace. Pensavo che meritasse un po' di visibilità.

Vero è che i nuovi utenti non sempre sanno fare uso appropriato degli utilissimi, ma cercare la tua lista nel forum sarebbe ancora peggio.

----------

## =DvD=

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Forse non mi hai capito. La tua lista mi piace. Pensavo che meritasse un po' di visibilità.
> 
> Vero è che i nuovi utenti non sempre sanno fare uso appropriato degli utilissimi, ma cercare la tua lista nel forum sarebbe ancora peggio.

 

=D infatti non avevo capito! (giornataccia, scusami...)

----------

## neryo

Io aggiungerei anche le net-dns/bind-tools molto utili.... almeno per me!   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

l'idea e' bella pero' a mio avviso questo riflette il tuo punto modo di operare e non e' per forza adattabile per ognuno.

Inoltre credo che l'analisi delle use e' stata un po' tralasciata anche se immagino che tu la dia per scontata.

Inoltre vorrei seggurire di inserire a fianco di ogni entry l'importanza del operazione.

Ad es io non ho mai attivato le trasparenze perche' le reputo inutili e "instabilizzanti"... ma ovviamente e' il mio p.to di vista.

IN genere si puo' dire che non siano indispensabili ma che siano degli eye-candy.

Bhe chiaramente IMHO.. e cmq l'idea e' carina... andrebbe a mio avviso strutturata un po' meglio  :Smile:  se vuole essere una guida alternativa post-installazione-.

Ciao e complimenti  :Smile: 

----------

## BlacK86

molto interessante come idea!

forse ha ragione xchris a dire che dovrebbe essere strutturata un po' meglio, comunque anche così com'è ora è molto utile!

----------

## =DvD=

Il post non vuole essere una guida  post installazione.

E' solo qui per dare un idea di cosa installa uno a caso degli utenti gentoo (io) dopo l'installazione; detto questo effettivamente le trasparenze sono molto meno importanti del dma... ma spero che la gente riesca ancora a ragionare col proprio cervello... intendo tutte le cose vanno usate con buon senso.

Io penso che sia utile (a me lo sarebbe stata all'epoca)

 Per quanto riguarda le use, sono trattate e spiegate nella doc di installazione.

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Per quanto riguarda le use, sono trattate e spiegate nella doc di installazione.

 

si certo.. ma se uno e' partito da stage3 e' bene che si preoccupi di aggiustarle un po'.

cmq non voglio certo sminuire questa "Guida" particolare....

e' solo per dire che magari con piccoli ampliamenti e note puo' essere ancor + utile  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

